# FEATURED RESCUE: Sabrina's House



## Haley (Oct 1, 2007)

*FEATURED RESCUE: Sabrina's House Rabbit ResQ*

RabbitsOnline is proud to announce our first Featured Rabbit Rescue: Sabrinaâs House Rabbit ResQ owned and operated by our extremely helpful and knowledgeable moderator Randy (ra7751) and his wife Holly (who I hear is just as wonderful).


From http://www.rabbitresq.org 


We are a rabbit rescue and sanctuary located near Rocky Mount, NC. Sabrina's House began when we rescued a tiny black lop from a pet store on October 31, 2000. "Sabrina" as we named her when, at home, Sabrina the Teenage Witch was on TV, had major health issues. When we rescued her from a pet store, she was hurt, sick, and frightened. 

Even after initial "recovery" she still had major health issues, such as chronic pasteurella (where she had a constant sneeze and runny nose), maloccluded incisors that required frequent trimmings, painful molar spurs, and a neurological condition in which she would pull and eat her own fur which led to digestive system problems. She also had seizures near the end of her life in which she would spin uncontrollably. 

However, she and our senior lop Yoda, who seemed to realize that she was "special needs," bonded tightly, and she was always a very loving rabbit who would never pass up the chance to "chin" or lick someone. It was devastating when she crossed the Rainbow Bridge on January 13, 2004. There were tears everywhere, even the staff at the vet hospital. 

But, Sabrina lives on. It seems that a road has been paved to help us help other rabbits. Her spirit is with us in every rabbit that comes to Sabrina's House. Sabrina helped us learn a very valuable skill - nursing a sick rabbit. Her illnesses and conditions led us to research where we found that good rabbit information was hard to come by, and what was out there, in many cases, was very inaccurate. 



[align=left]We started rescuing other rabbits and as the conditions of the bunnies got more and more challenging with each rescue, we learned even more in order to help more bunnies. 

Now, the rescue that started with this one tiny Holland Lop named Sabrina has assisted hundreds of rabbits. We have expanded to include wildlife (we do have a state permit allowing us to treat them), assisting many cottontails, squirrels and birds. We have also rescued chinchillas, hamsters, guinea pigs, ferrets, peacocks..and even a fish (named Comet) who had a new surgical procedure that removed a huge tumor from his back and was broadcast on national TV.

Â 
*
How to HelpÂ Â Â  ink iris:*[/align]

[align=left]*Spread the word! Any positive publicity helps the bunnies. If you know someone in the area looking to adopt a bunny, please refer them!**

Donate and/or Sponsor a Bunny
*
All our Residents are available for sponsorship and every one would appreciate anything you could do for them. Most require ongoing medical treatment that can get quite expensive. You can sponsor one just because their story has touched your heart... or maybe in honor of a special pet that has crossed the Bridge.[/align]

Â 






We ask for a $20/year minimum donation to sponsor a bunny although any amount you can give in the form of a general donation is appreciated. 

Giftcards to *Petco*, *Petsmart*, or *WalMart* are also extremely helpful.


*Important Note: 
*
At this time, we are not a tax exempt shelter, so although 100% of your donation will go towards helping the rabbits, donations are not tax deductible. We are in the process of applying for non-profit status and we will be applying for tax exempt status in early 2008. 

Please PM Randy for donation information. Any amount you can give would be very much appreciated!Â  

Thanks for your help!Â Â  :thumbup


----------



## Haley (Oct 1, 2007)

And to make this even morefun, Patti (slavetoabunny), has generouslyoffered to work with Randy (who we all know takes amazing photos of his rescues) to put together a 2008 Sabrina's House Rescue Calendar! 

So...for anyone who donates $20.00 or more you will receive a beautiful Sabrina's 2008 Calendar as a "thank you" gift for your donation!

Donations for this will be acceptedfrom October 1, 2007 through October 31, 2007!

Since we will need someone to monitor donations in order to help distribute calendars, I have offered to collect donations through my paypal account, which I will then forward to Randy.



-CLICK HERE TO DONATE



*Dont forget to include your name and address with your donation so Patti may send you your calendar. Please PM me if you would like to donate but do not have Paypal and I'll be happy to give you an address to send it to. Thanks!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope that everyone that everyone is able to make a donation to this very worthy rescue. I have had the pleasure of personally meeting Randy and Holly. They both have a strongcommitment to rescuing rabbits and other wildlife and also to helping others bring their pets back to health.

I'm pleased to be able to play a small part by offering the 2008 Sabrina's House calendar featuring Randy's wonderful photography. If you haven't had the opportunity to see some of the pictures of his rescues, they can be viewed on his blog:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26249&forum_id=6&page=1

Sabrina's House is very deserving of being RO's first featured rescue!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 2, 2007)

For shipping a Sabrina's 2008 Calendar to Wisconsin, should I add another $8 donation for USPS mail costs? 

Or would you guesstimate the calendar and packaging carton would be a tad higher? Thank You so much for doing the calendar, in addition to all you do for the rabbits, cottontails, squirrels, and other needy creatures. I just saw the picture of Lovey and Thunder in the blog. (sigh)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 2, 2007)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> For shipping a Sabrina's 2008 Calendar to Wisconsin, should I add another $8 donation for USPS mail costs?
> 
> Or would you guesstimate the calendar and packaging carton would be a tad higher? Thank You so much for doing the calendar, in addition to all you do for the rabbits, cottontails, squirrels, and other needy creatures. I just saw the picture of Lovey and Thunder in the blog. (sigh)



The postage is going to be less than $2 and is included in your donation - but feel free to donate more than $20 if you are so inclined. $20 is the minimum in order to receivethe calendar - donations in any amount are more than welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## polly (Oct 2, 2007)

will you ship to the uk too?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I'd be happy to ship to the UK. We have so many members there, I wouldn't want anyone to be left out!


----------



## polly (Oct 3, 2007)

Yay!! give me a week so i can get some money transferred to my paypal account and i will donate


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 8, 2007)

Is there any way to extend the deadline on this a bit? Maybe till 11/15? Just curious - I really REALLY want the calendar but I just got done paying the vet $50 for our "free" cat's appointment.

I think the job Randy does is awesome and I bet the pictures will be great...will they have the stories about the animals too?

Peg

P.S. Its ok if we can't extend the deadline...I just will start setting aside change now to get it...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

How nice!

It's just so sad we have to have so many rescues anymore. 

Sometimes I think we should license anyone wanting to be a pet owner.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 8, 2007)

> I thinkI think the job Randy does is awesome and I bet the pictures will be great...will they have the stories about the animals too?


I think that depends on whether Randy has the time to write them. I'd love to include a brief story with each picture.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> *And to make this even morefun, Patti (slavetoabunny), has generouslyoffered to work with Randy (who we all know takes amazing photos of his rescues) to put together a 2008 Sabrina's House Rescue Calendar!*
> 
> So...for anyone who donates $20.00 or more you will receive a beautiful Sabrina's 2008 Calendar as a "thank you" gift for your donation!



*SO - we help a bunny AND receive a nice calendar to enjoy or share as a gift???*

*I bet my daughter would love the calendar! it would also be a nice gift for a 4H rabbit club leader or something like that!*


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2007)

Yup! Randy is doing a photo shoot early next week so we should have an example to share with everyone. 

And we'll go ahead and extend the deadline for this until November 15, 2007 so that people have a chance to donate once they see the awesome calendar. 

Its a great idea for a Christmas gift (for yourself or someone else )


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see the calendar! I have only seen one or two calendars with bunnies on them each holiday season. 

Everyone can use them! The kids even have one in their rooms all the time for game schedules and things like that! It helps them to have their own schedule on their own calendar to look at each day.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 9, 2007)

NEWS FLASH!!!!!!!!!! Randy has upped his schedule and sent me pictures tonight. I'm going to start laying out the calendar and will have some "teasers" for everyone soon.

I have to say that these pics are awesome..............stayed tuned!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 9, 2007)

Oooh, cool!! 

Are you using some of the pics from his thread? Can't get much better than some of those! (You've GOT to use the buzzard shot! Priceless!) 

sas :biggrin2:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 9, 2007)

Binkey the Big Buzzard agrees with Pipp


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 10, 2007)

Woohoo! Thanks, Haley, for choosing Sabrina's House as our first featured rescue.

Randy and Holly do awesome work...and they are always willing to share their expertise to help anyone.

Iknow that Randy has been more than kind to respond to my desperate emails for help when I was facing rabbit illness issues that Iwas unprepared to deal with. And I have him to thank for inviting me tojoin RO. He is a truly caring, compassionate individual. He is Gingivere's hero



(and a bossy queen bunny like Gingi doesn't hold too many people in high esteem).

Thanks, too, Patti for working to put the calendar together. This is just anAWESOME idea. (I sure hope my sweetScoots makes the calendar - hint, hint Randy :stikpoke)

-Mary Ellen


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 13, 2007)

Just as a little teaser, here is a sample of some of the awesome photography that will be featured in the 2008 Sabrina's House calendar:


























FYI - this will not be some cheap looking calendar that I print at home. I am having the printing done professionally. For a $20 donation to a very worthy cause you get a beautiful calendar that you will enjoy looking at all year long. Get yours now!!!


----------



## polly (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah i finally got money into my accountI hope it helps you out Randy Even if its justa little bit


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 16, 2007)

:thanks: Thanks Polly!


----------



## polly (Oct 16, 2007)

Its no biggie i have wanted to donate to Rndy's rescue for a while as he has been really helpful to me with one of my buns. Even though he is in a different country!! thank goodness for the internet:biggrin2:

Getting a calendar is just an added bonus:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 17, 2007)

:bump


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 22, 2007)

:bumpDon't forget to donate!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 26, 2007)

:bump


----------

